# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  estaci&#243;n de radio

## basurero

Hola todos, estoy buscando una estaci

----------


## Dimitri

pero que canciones... de ganas ayudarme?

----------


## basurero

Quiero escuchar canciones de cualquier tipo.... lo que es lo m

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=basurero]Quiero escuchar canciones de cualquier tipo.... lo que es lo m

----------


## basurero

Это ясно потому, что не имеет смысла!   ::  
Ты перевел то, что я написал с помощью переводчика?   ::   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Это ясно потому, что не имеет смысла!   
> Ты перевел то, что я написал с помощью переводчика?

 уху %))

----------


## basurero



----------


## Galince

> Nadie sabe una buena estacion de radio en el internet?.....

 Hola! 
Antes escuchaba una estacion.. solo en castellano pero de un tipo de musica - bachata ... No se si te gusta..
Y ademas 40 principales, pero aqui hay canciones en indles...

----------


## basurero



----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero]me encanta la m

----------


## basurero

jeje no s

----------


## Galince

Aaah.. Que pena...   ::  Yo bailo muchos bailes.. asi como salsa, merengue, bachata...  :: )) 
Sabes, yo tenia una programa para escuchar la radio (pero no requero como se llama   ::  ).. Tu puedes elegir cualquer ritmo y esa programa te busca muchas estaciones..  Y ademas se puede grabar la musica de estaciones...

----------


## basurero

ai

----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero] sin lugar a dudas, el merengue! Me encanta su ritmo y sonido! Me recuerda mucho a Latinoam

----------


## basurero

mmm, no lo reconozco... no me suena a un baile castellano, pero yo en general no s

----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero]

----------


## basurero

Interesante. A todos los rusos que conozco les encanta bailar.... y lo hacen muy bien tambi

----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero]...  y tambi

----------


## basurero



----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero]

----------


## basurero

jeje eso ser

----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero]jeje eso ser

----------


## basurero

je je

----------


## Galince

[quote=basurero]je je

----------


## basurero

S

----------


## Vladi

[quote=basurero]Hola todos, estoy buscando una estaci

----------


## basurero

Gracias por la informaci

----------


## Pasha

Holaaaa a to2, bueno aqu

----------


## kasper

chicos, tengo algo para ustedes 
asi que estan hablando de la musica y bailes.....  ftp://mass.alkar.net/incoming/The%20Bes ... sa%202004/  ftp://mass.alkar.net/incoming/Espana%20 ... a,%20che!/  http://rubendj.com/mp3music.html   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
viva la salsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! 
y saludos a profesora de salsa  *Galince* 
sos de Moscu? tienes que saber que todos salserosos se juntaron aqui  www.salsa.ru  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Galince

> y saludos a profesora de salsa  *Galince* 
> sos de Moscu? tienes que saber que todos salserosos se juntaron aqui  www.salsa.ru

 Hola, kasper!!
Si, lo se sobre salsa.ru y conozco mucha gente desde alli... (puede ser conozco a ti   ::  )
Pero no me gusta mucho hablar de salsa - me gusta bailarla y gozarla..   ::

----------


## kasper

conozes a Алексенцев?   ::   ::   ::   
PS en  salsa.ru  yo tengo otro nickname  ::

----------


## Galince

> conozes a Алексенцев?      
> PS en  salsa.ru  yo tengo otro nickname

 Yo tengo lo mismo... 
Алексенцев... Si, lo conozco, pero no me gusta Karmabar  :: 
He estado alli 2 veses y no voy a volver.... 
Me gusta Habana Vieja.. He estado alli alguna vez.. ? Pues, me refiero el bar cubano en Moscu, no barrion en Cuba    ::   ::

----------


## kasper

pero a mi me encanta Karmabar  :P  no solamente para bailar la salsa, pero para bailar eurodance  ::   
4 anos pasado yo estudiaba la salsa en la escuela de Antonio (1 ano). 
Despues 2-3 meses estudio la salsa en "Своя Школа".... 
Я в Старой Гаване не была,но была в Медитерранние.+ еще когда в Коконатсе проходили вечеринки,то я туда тоже ходила. 
Сейчас , видимо специалиьно для тебя  ::  , стали устраивать еженедельные реггетон-парти, где сальсы очень мало  ::  
Ну ты и сама всё знаешь по этому поводу. На  сальса ру об этом было немало написано.

----------


## Galince

> Я в Старой Гаване не была,но была в Медитерранние.+ еще когда в Коконатсе проходили вечеринки,то я туда тоже ходила. 
> Сейчас , видимо специалиьно для тебя  , стали устраивать еженедельные реггетон-парти, где сальсы очень мало  
> Ну ты и сама всё знаешь по этому поводу. На  сальса ру об этом было немало написано.

 Даа, только на реггетон-парти я так и не побывала..  ::  время не удобное.. Мы вот после занятий всегда ходим в Гавану, и завтра собираемся... А Медитерранэ, если честно, то я туда хожу только поболтать с друзьями..  :: , а в Гавану потанцевать... там хорошая группа выступает Creacion Latino... Хотя и в Гаване побалтать можно.. с кубинцами, дабы совсем не забыть испанский..   ::   
Ven si quieras!  ::

----------


## kasper

да мне Миха (который Pharaon) сказал, что в Старой Гаване ща больше не кубинская музыка, а стараются сделать больше европопа. Поэтому большинство в Медитеранние прибегают потанцевать вдоволь.
Правда там места мало. 
а с кубинцами там особо не поболтаешь,тк некоторые там напиваются до чертиков и потом пристают..бббрррр... 
ну я как-нить обязательно посещу СГ   ::   может через месяц... У меня как раз компания набирается  ::  есть 2 молодых человека,которые только начали изучать сальсу. Им нужна тренировка  ::

----------


## Galince

> Им нужна тренировка

  ::   Это точно, я своих новеньких на той неделе первый раз отвела..   ::  
Кстати, зря ты так про кубинцев, не все они такие... Я тут после изучения англиского начала подзабывать испанский, пришла в четверг в Гавану, разговаривала с двумя ребятами, кубинцами... оч. мило побеседовали..   ::  
А музыка.. я поэтому и прихожу когда группа играет - они кубинца и евро просто не поют  :: .. 
А Мишку тоже там вижу  ::  , правда не часто..

----------


## kasper

да я знаю, что кубинцы не все такие..."По одной вшивой овце о всем стаде не судят" (с) 
да у меня испанский тоже забывается, тк практики мало.Именно разговорной практики очень не хватает. Но если мне кто-нить испаноговорящий попадается,то я своего не упускаю - обязательно поболтаю  ::  Надо ж как-то себя в тонусе держать  ::  
но у меня еще проблема такая, что часто языки в голове путаются  ::   иногда слово из другого языка проскакивает  ::  очень забавно получается тогда  ::  
Миша ваще не очень часто тусуется насколько я знаю  ::  иногда как раз в Карме зависает  ::  
ПС  а ты где преподаешь?

----------


## Galince

> ПС  а ты где преподаешь?

 Я на самом деле только начала... пока только с новенькими работаю, рада что им нравится..  ::  Школа SalsaRica... Не могу не сравнивать себя с моим преподавателем, поэтому немного не по себе когда говорят: "Это мой преподаватель..."   ::   Смешно, ей богу..   ::

----------


## kasper

ххмм...про Сальса Рика не слышала никогда... А где это территориально?

----------


## Galince

> ххмм...про Сальса Рика не слышала никогда... А где это территориально?

 Это на Площади Ильича.. Про нас даже Мишка на Salsa.ru писал   ::

----------


## kasper

видимо я пропустила тот пост, когда он про вас писал  ::  
может быть вас повесить в список школ на сайт Сальса-Юнион???

----------


## Galince

> может быть вас повестиь в список школ на сайт Сальса-Юнион???

 Не знаю, можно наверное..   ::

----------


## kasper

не можно, а НУЖНО!
Это надо разговаривать или с алексенцевым или еще с кем-то.
УДАЧИ!  ::

----------


## Galince

> ен можно, а НУЖНО!
> Это надо разговаривать или с алексенцевым или еще с кем-то.
> УДАЧИ!

 Ок, спасибо! Попробуем кого-нибудь подбить на это благородное дело!   ::

----------


## uno

[quote=basurero]mmm, no lo reconozco... no me suena a un baile castellano, pero yo en general no s

----------


## basurero

[quote=Pasha]Holaaaa a to2, bueno aqu

----------


## Altareum

Como no vi esto antes ??? 
Bueno basurero, aqui tienes una radio de Argentina, y pasan solo temas nacionale (bah, cada tanto ponen musica extranjera).... Aunque aca no se escucha salsa, regaeton, merengue, etc.... Lo m

----------

